# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kloridektomi per femrat

## Kryeplaku

Sipas statistikave te disa organizatave nderkombetare (si psh. UNESCO) shqetesim perben lajmi se ne vende si Afrika dhe Lindja e Mesme vazhdon te ushtrohet praktika e berjes synet te femrave. Nderkohe qe tek meshkujt berja synet rekomandohet edhe ne shume raste nga vet doktoret, duke e quajtur si dicka pozitive e cila e mbron mashkullin nga shume infeksione, tek femrat syneti eshte teper i demshem. Sipas ketyre statistikave ekzistojne reth 150 000 femra qe behen synet ne Afrike (poshte Sahares), kjo veper quhet per keto shoqerite afrikane si "dhurate nga nena tek vajza", sepse ne shume raste vet nenat i bejne synet vjazat e tyre- duke i c'vendosur atyre klitaritiden (nese nuk bej gabim). Sipas gjinekologeve kjo parktike dhe lloje te tjera praktikash makabre sjell shume nderlikime tek grate, infeksione dhe mund te shkaktoj vdekjen. Gjithashtu thuhet se keto femra nuk mund te arrijne ne "orgazem". 

Kush ka ndonje njohuri, ose do te ndreqi ndonje paqartesi nga te siperpermendurat, mire do ishte te na i sjelli ketu.

flm

----------


## Elna Durrësi

E  njoh si fenomen dhe kam degjuar mjaft emisione ne lidhje me këtë , por fatkeqësisht nuk kam material zyrtar për ta postuar këtu. Nuk bëhet fjalë për zhvendosje të klitorisit por prerje ose shkulje të tij. Dhimbjet janë të tmerrshme sipas përshkrimeve të dëshmitareve si dhe sigurisht kanë pasoja tek këto femra. 
Do pyes koleget e mia , e nëse gjej ndonjë material e postoj. 
Ta thashë edhe tek tema tjetër : Ndrysho titullin. Përderisa sa femrat nuk kanë penis , nuk mund të quhet synetllëk. 

Ja gjeta diçka në google , por është frëngjitsht.

A SAVOIR
Dans certains pays, on pratique l'ablation du clitoris chez les petites filles : c'est l'excision. Il s'agit d'une mutilation sexuelle totalement interdite en France et très sévèrement punie par la loi. Le but poursuivi est que les femmes n'aient jamais de plaisir sexuel, pour qu'elles n'aient aucune envie de tromper leur mari ! Un chirurgien français formidable, le docteur Pierre Foldès de Médecins du monde a mis au point une technique chirurgicale de réparation sous anesthésie locale. 



 Dr Catherine Solano - Médecin généraliste et sexologue 01/02/02 


Kryeplak tituli duhet të jetë: *Excision tek femrat.*  

Përshëndetje

Elna.

----------


## Leila

Sa informacione ka rreth kesaj, qe ju cmendeni t'i dini te gjitha.
Zhvendosja e klitoris eshte vetem nje pjese e vogel e saj.

----------


## Sherri

pse dhe femrat behen synet??
hera e 1 qe e degjoj.nejse sado mizore qe te duket ne kulturen e tyre eshte gje mese normale.neve na duket qesharake se kemi kulture tjeter.po amerikaneve /italianeve etj mund ti duken te cuditshme shume gjera te kultures shqiptare.nji pytje kisha:
ky "synet i vajzave" behet me pelqimin e tyre apo te detyruar nga mamaja/familja apo burri me nji fjale nga persona brenda rrethit familjar??

----------


## Leila

Pothuaj gjithnje i detyruar, me beso. Dhe rralle here e mbeshtetur nga e ema. Kur te shikosh vidjo/fotografi te vajzave ne Afrike duke uleritur me nga 8-9 burra duke e mbajtur qe mos levizi, si edhe deshmite e emigranteve (ka plot libra per kete) s'ka per tu dukur si dicka njerezore, apo edhe si dicka qe mund ta shtysh menjane duke menduar, "Oh, well... keshtu i kane zakonat ata. Kultura e tyre."

Ka plot synete te ndryshme qe bejne, e asnjera s'eshte me pak mizore nga tjetra. Eshte nje deformim, per mua krim ndaj natyres.

----------


## Larsus

> pse dhe femrat behen synet??[img]
> hera e 1 qe e degjoj.
> 
> ky "synet i vajzave" behet me pelqimin e tyre apo te detyruar nga mamaja/familja apo burri me nji fjale nga persona brenda rrethit familjar??


nuk o njelloj me synetin e meshkujve or taj. Nuk ndihmon as ate as ty, perkundrazi e ben aktin me te dhimbshem sec duhet. 

Nese syneti ke meshkujt ka te mira (edhe gjate seksit), ato lloj praktikash te vendeve afrikane  per femrat jane vetem mizore, dhe idiotike. Hape "mendjen" ti sa te duash ka kufi dhe empatizmi dhe diferencat ne kulture. 

 Cfare di une qe eshte e mire qe eshte pjese e kesaj kulture, eshte qe gocat i zhvirgjerojne te vogla fare (zere se cpojne veshet   :i qetë:  ) dhe bejne edhe nje feste te madhe me ate rast. Fizikisht, po me shume psikologjikight dhe shoqerisht kjo eshte veper e paster, pa rreziqe perkundrazi ka dhe efekte te mira.  

te pakten , nga ky akt te mesojne shqiptaret e te clirohen nga konceptet  idiote qe mbajne ere "s'e gjeta goce"   :pa dhembe:  

per eksperiencat e tjera, jane thjeshte kafsherore.

----------


## R2T

Varja, zezeqër jane...

----------


## KaLTerSi

quhet ekscizion ose kloridektomi dhe eshte prerja e klitorisit.
ne Afriken Lindore, Malajzi, Indonezi dhe disa vende te lindjes se mesme si egjipt dhe UAE praktikohet ne mendimin e mbrojtes se femres nga flukset e saj seksuale... dmth qe te mos veje pas meshkujve. 
Ka pasoja tragjike si traume psikollogjike, hemoragji, infeksione... ne shume raste dhe vdekje per arsye se procedohet ne kushte josanitare, me mjete josanitare si thike ose brisk dhe pa asnje hapje a qetesues. Zakonisht kryhet kur femrat jane akoma cupelinka reth moshes 7 a 8 vjec.
Ne te vertete eshte procedure e pre-Judaizmit pavaresisht se myslimanet e kan adaptuar plotesisht si te fese se tyre.
Ne shekullin e 19 si ne usa ashtu dhe ne europe tek tuk kjo metode vihej ne praktike sepse besohej qe sheronte cmendine dhe epilepsine. 
hm, intersant do mendoja qe kjo metode alla-soj mund shkaktonte cmendine por jo, na qenkash e kunderta  :sarkastik: 

kaq per sot mbi kete sakatimin trupor...

----------


## Darius

Nuk eshte njesoj me synetllikun tek meshkujt. Ndersa per vendet e Afrikes ka arsye "morali" ne vendet moderne eshte adaptuar edhe si ane estetike sidomos per aktoret porno apo thjesht modeleve qe pozojne per foto erotike. Ekscizioni apo sic e quajne tani rendom *deflorimi* zakonisht kryhet tek ato femra (me deshiren e tyre) qe kane lindur me nje klitor te madh dhe estetikisht nuk e quajne te hijshem sidomos per profesionin qe kane. Biles kohet e fundit tek porno staret apo modelet e revistave erotike kjo llojk praktike eshte bere e modes sepse ne nje fare menyre joshin me shume syrin mashkullor.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> A SAVOIR
> Dans certains pays, on pratique l'ablation du clitoris chez les petites filles : c'est l'excision. Il s'agit d'une mutilation sexuelle totalement interdite en France et très sévèrement punie par la loi. Le but poursuivi est que les femmes n'aient jamais de plaisir sexuel, pour qu'elles n'aient aucune envie de tromper leur mari ! Un chirurgien français formidable, le docteur Pierre Foldès de Médecins du monde a mis au point une technique chirurgicale de réparation sous anesthésie locale. 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dr Catherine Solano - Médecin généraliste et sexologue 01/02/02 
> 
> 
> Elna.


PËR TË DITUR 
Në disa vende , praktikohet ablation* të klitorisit tek vajzat e vogla : është ekscizion*. I përket një lloj mutilacioni* seksuale totalisht të ndaluar në francë dhe dënuar shumë vrazhdësisht nga ligji. Qëllimi i përndjekur është që femrat të mos kenë kurrë kënaqësi seksuale, që të mos kenë kurrë dëshirë për të tradhëtuar burrat e tyre ! Një kirurg i mrekullueshëm francez, doktor Pierre Foldès pjesëmarrës në Mjekët e Botës ka gjetur një teknikë kirurgjikale të riparimit nën anestezi locale.

ablation*,ekscizion*, mutalicioni* = Terma të panjohura në shqip për mua.


Elna.

----------


## KaLTerSi

> mutalicioni* = Terma të panjohura në shqip për mua.


Elna,
Termi me lart ne shqip perkthehet sakatim, gjymtim ose shtremberim. 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Mesa kam lexuar, clitoris in females=penis in males. It's just that in females, it's an anatomical remnant of the penis. During female development, a hormone is produced that inhibits certain male internal and external characteristics from developing. Keshtu qe termi qe ka perdor hapesi i temes eshte korrekt.


Nejse , edhe pse _ i am ignorant in english_, kuptova diçka. Por , dua të them se me synetllek tek meshkujt nuk ka masakrim si dhe shkaterrim të penisit.  Pra , nuk humbet funksioni i tij si organ që personi të mos ndiejë më kënaqësi seksuale. Madje në disa raste synetlleku është i domosdoshëm pa patur asnjë lidhje me arsyet fetare. Pra ndihmon. Ndërsa me mutilation ka për qëlllim shkatërrimin e klitorisit, duke humbur funksionin e këtij organi, që personi të mos ndiejë më kënaqësi seksuale, dhe procedimi i kryerjes së ritit është shumë i tmerrshëm nga dhimbjet.Nuk mund të flas më shumë mbi një problem të tillë se pak njohuri kam, kam dëgjuar në televizion nja dy emisione , si dhe kemi patur ca broshura tek një fushatë për gruan dhe vendin  e saj në shoqëri, ku cekej me shkronja të theksuara ky problem. Qëllimi ishte parandalimi për brezat që po rriten këtu në Zvicër që të mos kenë të nëjtin fat të nënave të tyre. Pra , përderisa bëhej një fushatë enkas për këtë problem, dhe theksohej që edhe në Zvicër si në vendet  e tjera të Evropës dënohej me ligj një rit i tillë , i bie që të jetë  problematik. Ndërsa synetllëkun nuk e dënon askush.  Kush do e bën edhe në spital kantonal po deshi.


P.s Kaltërsi

Flm për përkthimin  :buzeqeshje: . 

Ju përshëndes 

Elna.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Pershendetje Durresi  :buzeqeshje: 
S'ishte qellimi im te flisja ne anglisht por ca gjera s'i them dot ne shqip ose e kam shume te veshtire te gjej fjalet e duhura, ndoshta ngaqe edukimin e kam bere ne anglisht. Ose ndoshta ngaqe veshi s'eshte vrare te them "certain things" ne shqip.

Te them te drejten, per kete lloj praktike ne femra kam degjuar ne simestrin e pare ne shkolle pasuniversitare (ne nje klase etike).  Kjo lloj klase eshte per ata qe do punojne ne te ardhmen si mjeke dhe kjo klase i prezanton me kultura te ndryshme dhe se cduhet te beje mjeku ne secilin prej ketyre rasteve. Na u prezantua rasti i dikujt qe ishte Jehovan Witness dhe keto njerez nuk pranojne transfuzion gjaku. A duhet mjeku ti forcoje pacientet te marrin gjak kur jua ndalon feja?  Nje rast tjeter ishte me kulturen ruse kur nje i rritur prezanton me shenja te djegura ne trup (ne forme gote). Duhet mjeku te alarmohet dhe te therrase policine??? Nese nje femer e mbuluar koke e kembe vjen me te shoqin per t'u vizituar, cili eshte protokolli qe mjeku duhet te ndjeke qe te plotesoje detyren e tij si mjek por dhe ne te njejten kohe te respektoje kulturen e tyre. Nje teme tjeter ishte dhe circumcision in females (syneti ne femra) ne boten afrikane. Diskutimi ishte supozuar te zgjaste 50 minuta por vazhdoi pothuajse dy ore ngaqe argumentet ishin shume te forta. Dhe vete profesori u cudit nga kendet qe prezantonte secili. Kishte plot qe thonin qe eshte gabim, qe eshte torture per femren, qe keshtu e ashtu (dhe ne kete grup isha dhe une) por kishte dhe te tjere, midis tyre disa nga afrika qe thonin qe ndoshta kjo i duket si torture nje te huaji, por per ta eshte dicka normale. Vetem nese femra kalon nje procedure te tille ajo pranohet nga shoqeria. Vetem keshtu ajo mund te siguroje ne pozicion ne ate shoqeri. Vetem atehere ajo shikohet si femer and is wanted by males. Plus dhe nje aspekt tjeter anatomik i femrave afrikane u diskutua (dhe une s'dua ta diskutoj ketu), gje qe e ben te aresyetueshem synetin ne to.

Elna, ti ben krahasimin midis synetllikut ne femra dhe meshkuj. However you forget that in males, the penis is the only external genital organ they have. If that is severed (cut off), they cannot have normal sexual activity and therefore they may not reproduce. However, if the clitoris is removed from a female, she still can function as a female. Clitoris is only one of the few external genital parts in a female. Its absence does not jeopardize the sexual function...maybe it diminishes it a bit but it does not completely hault it. In other words, the function of penis in males is not the same as that of clitoris in females  :shkelje syri: 

Bashkohem me ty qe ndoshta eshte brutale qe nje procedure e tille te behet me kushte primitive ngaqe rritet mundesia e infeksioneve por ne te njejten kohe, pyes veten, si i benin meshkujt synet shekuj me pare kur spitalet nuk egzistonin?A mendoj se nje praktike e tille eshte gabim? Une s'do e lejoja tek femijet e mi sepse ashtu jam brumosur.  A i gjykoj keto njerez? Jo sepse ne ate kulture rriten dhe jetojne. Keto jane te njejtit njerez qe vendosin rrathe te shumte ne qafe per vite me radhe qe t'u zgjatet qafa sepse e shikojne si tipar bukurie ose vene vethe shume te rende ne veshe qe t'u zgjatet llapa e veshit. Per mua eshte budallallek po per ta ndoshta domosdoshmeri per tu pranuar nga shoqeria. Atehere, who am I to say?  Ndoshta amerikaneve disa gjera qe ne shqiptaret bejme u duket cudi por hey, eshte kultura jone dhe atyre s'u takon te na gjykojne.

Anyway, perfundimi qe nxorem nga diskutimi ne klase ishte qe ne jeten tone do shikojme raste te shumta me njerez nga kultura te ndryshme. Ndoshta besimi yne mbi dicka mund te jete krejt ndryshe, por si mjeke duhet te ruajme profesionalitetin dhe te mos qeshim dhe gjykojme njerez te kombesive te ndryshme qe praktikojne rituale te cuditshem per ne. Duhet ta kuptojme qe differenca e secilit e ben boten e larmishme, prandaj duhet te respektojme njeri tjetrin.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Përshëndetje MIS

Për mua e paqartë është sepse përzihet syneti mashkulllor me sakatimin e klitorisit. 
Nuk mund të jenë njëjtë, sepse njëra thjesht kryhet rit por nuk humb asnjë funksion, ndërsa e dyta është rit me qëllim shkatërrimin e funksionit të këtij organi. Pra ka konfrontim termash. 
Nëse mjekësisht edhe synetllëku ka për qëllim sakatimin e organit me qëllim mosfunksionim e tij , atëherë po, do e pranoja si term. 
Sic e kam thënë edhe në postimet e mësipërme është një temë që e njoh shumë pak, dhe nuk kam shumë njohuri mbi të , por ama kur mendoj ndiej konfrontim këtu tek termi. 

Nejse. Diskutim është. 

Përshëndetje

Elna.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Ekscizioni dicka normale qe duhet ta pranojme si pjese e kultures se nje populli? Po ky eshte gjymtim trupor, shkaterrues psikologjik, infektues organizmi, vdekje individesh... si mund te mos gjykohet nje barbarizem te ketille? Po ky eshte kafshellek, primitivitet me brire. 
Pa le kur mendon qe ekscizioni behet per ti kontrolluar femres flukset hormonale(ore per tja hequr fare ato te flamosura) qe te mos veje pas meshkujve, eshte te vesh duart ne koke, kaq e pakonceptueshme, kaluar e sterkaluar idiotllekut.
Na habiten...

----------


## MisCongeniality

elna, debati i shendoshe me pelqen sidomos kur debatuesit japin perspektive tjeter dhe mundohen te kuptojne jashte botes se tyre. Ne keto raste dhe pse mund te jete kundra opinionit tim, i vleresoj. Ndoshta ca here ne huff and puff kot me kot thua se do zgjidhim hallet e botes sepse jeta vazhdon regardless per keto fise dhe pak rendesi ka se c'mendojme ne. Kshuqe, cfare mendon/ben bota s'me intereson shume as long as the planets in my world are still in line   :buzeqeshje:  Une vec mundohem t'i kuptoj dhe mos t'i gjykoj.

kalto, kur lexova mesazhin tend, e vetmja gje qe me erdhi ne mendje ishte "easy tiger, easy  :buzeqeshje:   Me te qeshur kjo, okk?  Une thashe qe ne fillim qe kjo klase ishte per mjeke te ardhshem, jo per popullsine e gjere. Kjo klase eshte nje tranzicion per studente normale per tu futur ne moldin e mjekeve. Si mjek ke detyrime; nuk mund t'i gjykosh njerezit....do mjekosh dhe ate qe eshte vrases dhe ate qe eshte viktime e krimit.

Ja te bej une nje pyetje. Cfare do beje nese nje pacient te vjen ne zyre me zinxhire shume te rende pierced to his scrotum bilaterally, wearing them down? Do qeshesh? Do i thuash kjo eshte torture? Do i thuash je idiot? Jo e dashur. Me takt do pyesesh te te shpjegoje se pse i ka zinxhiret dhe do ta trajtosh per problemin qe ka ardhur ne spital.  Po sikur nje nene nga nje vend afrikan te vjen ne zyre per egzaminim. Cdo besh? Do i thuash qe do ta raportosh ne polici? Lol. Po ashtu, cigarja eshte helm. Con ne mutilim te mushkerive. Eshte dera e kancereve te shumta. Cdo besh? Do therrasesh on top of your tongue...je i cmendur? Do vdesesh, do vdesesh? Well, e vetmja gje qe mund te besh eshte ta edukosh pacientin. S'mund te forcosh asgje mbi ta. Nese jeta e tyre eshte ne rrezik dhe ata s'duan te marrin nje ilac, you can simply do nothing. They can choose to die; u just can't help them die. Ne spital kam pare ca bossy doktore, shume prepotente qe i gjykojne pacientet dhe ata bejne te kunderten qe ata u thone. Dhe shkon nje student mjekesie, i shpjegon me te bute me te mire se kush jane konsekuencat e problemit ne fjale nese nuk mjekohet, dhe pacienti kthen mendje. Komunikimi eshte celes. Gjykimi jo  :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

JO synetit tek femrat!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## KaLTerSi

O Mis, te paskemi dhe doktoreshe te ardhshme dhe natyrisht ke me shume kompetenca te flasesh ne kete fushe se per shembull une qe nuk i perkas fare ketij drejtimi. 
Mgjth o Missy logjika te shpie qe gjymtimi i vagines se femres, shkeputja klitorisit nuk eshte e shendetshme por ne te kundert me pasoja te medha anesore si nga siperfaqja ashtu dhe nga brendesia per te mos thene fare tragjike.
Ti si studente e mjekesise mund ta shtjellosh me tej nga ky kendveshtrim , por ama kur te jepen arsye kaq te pakonceptueshme ku nje brutalizem i tille "parandalon femren nga k..vlleku" eshte me te vertet te marësh malet me duar ne koke.
Pavaresisht nga manuali i doktorit qe mund te keni, dhe pavaresisht qe une nuk u shpreha gjekundi qe tu mbeshtysh ne fytyre 'jeni te prapambetur' kjo nuk do te thote qe nje masaker e tille te kalohet me justifikimin "diversitet kulturor." Me fal e, por me gjithe respektin qe kam per ty kjo eshte BULLSHIT.
Ne ndonje klan tjeter i zhdepin ne dru grate, mos valle organizatat e te drejtave te gruas duhet te pranojne kete si "diference kulturore"?
Do na mari lumi mooj...

P.S.Nuk kam tendence te gjykoj njerezit per mentalitetin apo traditen qe kane,(dhe kete e kam bere te qarte ne postet e mia ne diskutimet me problemet kontemporane) por ky akt eshte me te vertete misherimi i barbarizmit.
Hajde ishallah nuk te bie ndonje rast i tille kur te dalesh ne profesion   :Lulja3:

----------


## MisCongeniality

Kalto, me kujton veten time once upon a time me keto pergjigje kaq te zjarrta. Megjithate, argumenti yt ka flaws, te cilat s'ja vlen ti shtjelloj sepse eshte nje dite shume e bukur perjashta, bora ka vene nje tapet te bardhe mbi cdo objekt qe hedh syte dhe dua t'i shijoj keto momente jashte, instead of spending time in front of my computer duke rraf uje ne hava  :shkelje syri: 

Darling, respekti eshte reciprok megjithese nuk ta mbeshtes mendimin. Unlike you, nuk do te shkoja aq larg sa te perdorja fjalen "bullshit".  Sic ta thashe, cdo njeri ka mendimin e vet dhe kam zbuluar nga jeta qe kurre nuk mund t'i mbushesh mendjen askujt (dhe sikur ta kesh njeriun me te afert te vetes). Kjo eshte dhe aresyeja qe une s'kam qef te debatoj, sidomos me shqiptaret sepse s'kane shume tolerance (kuptohet, s'flas per kedo). 

Vec nje keshille te jap...kur te diskutosh per nje teme te caktuar, te pakten te kesh pak njohuri mbi te qe te kesh mundesi te diskutosh ne nje nivel profesional. Dikush qe studion per psychology/psychiatry do te kishte zbuluar that your thoughts are tangental  :shkelje syri:  Per me shume mbi kuptimin e ketij termi, pyet ata qe i perkasin kesaj fushe.

Peace out girl! I withdraw from the discussion.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Missy ti shijoje deboren sa ta kesh se mezi na erdhi, sado qe ketu tek mua sot ka ikur. Megjithate ky informacion asnjeriu si vlen dy grosh.
Ne lidhje me temen, shume kishe shkrojtur por asgje nuk ke konkretizuar.
Me thua qe posti im ka mangesira, dakort kjo, por te lutem me thuaj se ku qe te pakten o te korigjohem o te shpjegohem.
Vijon me keshillat e tua mirdashese, po mire mi shoqe cila fjali e imja te beri ty te mendosh qe po shkruaj pa pasur njohuri? Ato pak qe kam shkrojtur per kloridektomine nga aspekti shendetesor qendrojne si te verteta pra nuk jane figment i imagjinates time, tani ku qendron panjohuria ketu? Mbase duhet te shkruaja me teper, por aq di. Natyrisht njohurite e mia as hamendesoj ti krahasoj me te tuat megjithate si me e ditur qe je ne kete fushe asgje nuk na the.
Parashtrove manualin e doktorit dy poste me lart, ti rofsh, por nese manuali tend justifikon kloridektomine si 'larmi kulture' atehere dhe punesimi i femive, abuzimi grave etj duhet mare si i tille. Nuk ka me bukur. Por prape dhe ketu pa argument ngele.
Nuk kam nevoje te pyes njeri mbi kuptimin e tangential thought(qe e kishe shkrojtur gabim gjithsesi) sepse kam lexuar dy a tri gjera mbi mendimet tangjenciale por puna eshte se mes shume fjaleve qe me ke drejtuar asgje nuk ke argumentuar. 
Nje keshille nga mua tani se te ndihem borxhlije pa jo per gje... Ne perdorimin e ironise je dobet, ndaj lere fare me mire dhe thoji gjerat shqeto, he ta lumsha.

Te ma gezosh kete Vit te Ri 2005.

----------

